# Ohio CCW Signed by DeWine



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

In the state of Ohio a citizen of good standing that is legally allowed to own firearms is now allowed to carry without a permit. It should also be noted that without a permit, which will still be available, your carry in other states permitted by permit will not be honored. 
This was signed into law and takes effect in 90 days.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

22 other states have constitutional carry law


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Already being discussed in the Lounge forum: 
* Constitutional Carry, Where Does It Stand?*


----------

